# THAT'S ALL FOLKS!



## Nenya (Aug 9, 2019)

Collection complete and all dupes given to good homes!* Cheers and thanks* to ALL of you who made such wonderful trades with us. If I try to name you all, I would be sad if I left anyone out. You know who you are!

Hoodathotit and Nenya


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi! I can get you Bella! Would you be willing to trade for Cookie?


----------



## Sylveon99 (Aug 10, 2019)

Would you be interested in trading my 102 Reese for your 208 Leif?


----------



## KingLazereth (Aug 14, 2019)

*Trade*

I have 103 Kicks, 316 Zipper, 241 Hans, and 354 Walt

Would like to trade for 107 Katie, 209 Wendell, 226 Mitzi, and 233 Colton

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Nenya (Aug 14, 2019)

KingLazereth said:


> I have 103 Kicks, 316 Zipper, 241 Hans, and 354 Walt
> 
> Would like to trade for 107 Katie, 209 Wendell, 226 Mitzi, and 233 Colton
> 
> PM me if you're interested.



I have PM'd you with an offer.


----------



## AquaMarie (Aug 15, 2019)

I have Broccolo, would you trade for Phoebe?


----------



## Nenya (Aug 15, 2019)

WhitBit said:


> I have Broccolo, would you trade for Phoebe?



Yes, I will PM you asap.


----------



## Nenya (Aug 24, 2019)

bumping 'cuz still actively trading


----------



## Brianstorm (Aug 24, 2019)

I don't have any cards you're looking for but I'm highly interested in 001 Isabelle.


----------



## Nenya (Aug 24, 2019)

Scizor711 said:


> I don't have any cards you're looking for but I'm highly interested in 001 Isabelle.



We'll gladly send it to you! PM with your address, please.


----------



## jollychick (Aug 28, 2019)

Would you be interested in trading your 015 Tortimer for my 119 Felicity(US)?

If not Tortimer, I'm looking for:

Series 1:
021 Portia
075 Amelia
097 Willow


----------



## Nenya (Aug 28, 2019)

jollychick said:


> Would you be interested in trading your 015 Tortimer for my 119 Felicity(US)?
> 
> If not Tortimer, I'm looking for:
> 
> ...



You bet! I will PM you asap!


----------



## Fey (Sep 6, 2019)

Hey there, I just saw your response to my thread >.<

I'd be willing and able to send *WA Jacob* your way if you're still looking for him. Slightly depending on my other trades, the cards I'd be interested in would be: Octavian, Colton, Tangy, Genji, Pashmina, Ribbot and/or OHare

Just let me know if you're still interested!


----------



## Nenya (Sep 12, 2019)

Fey said:


> Hey there, I just saw your response to my thread >.<
> 
> I'd be willing and able to send *WA Jacob* your way if you're still looking for him. Slightly depending on my other trades, the cards I'd be interested in would be: Octavian, Colton, Tangy, Genji, Pashmina, Ribbot and/or OHare
> 
> Just let me know if you're still interested!



Yes, we are still interested in WA Jacob. Please PM with 5 cards of your choice from the list on our thread. It is up to date. Oh, please include the numbers?  Thanks!


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 12, 2019)

Are you interested in anything else besides what you have listed? I see you have a Sparro card that I am interested in but I just mailed off my Julian and don’t have any other of your wants


----------



## Nenya (Sep 12, 2019)

YunaMoon said:


> Are you interested in anything else besides what you have listed? I see you have a Sparro card that I am interested in but I just mailed off my Julian and don’t have any other of your wants



PM'ing you now, Yuna!


----------



## Nenya (Nov 3, 2019)

Still around and hoping someone has these last two and would like some we have!


----------



## Captainnoueveau (Nov 10, 2019)

Hello! Would you be interested in my 295 Antonio for your 386 Rosie?


----------



## Nenya (Nov 19, 2019)

Captainnoueveau said:


> Hello! Would you be interested in my 295 Antonio for your 386 Rosie?



So sorry, was on a trip... Yes, we sure would! I will PM you for arrangements. Nenya


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 19, 2019)

I don't have any of your wanted cards, but I am interested in Tom Nook, Katt, and Celia!


----------



## Nenya (Nov 25, 2019)

animeshadowpanda said:


> I don't have any of your wanted cards, but I am interested in Tom Nook, Katt, and Celia!



We will get back with you after Thanksgiving...having company, so pretty busy right now. I will PM you. Hope your holiday is happy!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 25, 2019)

Thank you and same with you!


----------



## Nenya (Dec 24, 2019)

*bump!*


----------



## NintendoMusicEvo (Jan 5, 2020)

Would you be willing to trade my WA 35 Weber for 125 Gwen, 145 Carmen, 176 Sprinkle, 197 Kid Cat, and 217 Jingle?


----------



## Nenya (Jan 19, 2020)

NintendoMusicEvo said:


> Would you be willing to trade my WA 35 Weber for 125 Gwen, 145 Carmen, 176 Sprinkle, 197 Kid Cat, and 217 Jingle?



I'm sorry for the delay on this; was out of town for 10 days and not checking here. But, YES! we sure would. Do you still have 35 Weber? If so, please PM me and we will do this trade.


----------



## NintendoMusicEvo (Jan 20, 2020)

Nenya said:


> I'm sorry for the delay on this; was out of town for 10 days and not checking here. But, YES! we sure would. Do you still have 35 Weber? If so, please PM me and we will do this trade.



unfortunately i had already traded it away, and am back at college so I am unable to send cards at the moment


----------



## Nenya (Jan 24, 2020)

No worries! Thanks for asking!


----------



## Nenya (Feb 6, 2020)

bump


----------



## Nenya (Feb 8, 2020)

bumping again!


----------



## Nenya (Feb 14, 2020)

bump due to major editing today...


----------



## Nenya (Feb 22, 2020)

bumping today


----------



## Brobasaur (Feb 22, 2020)

I have Ketchup. I'd like Colton and Peck if you still have them. PM me if interested.


----------



## Nenya (Feb 24, 2020)

Brobasaur said:


> I have Ketchup. I'd like Colton and Peck if you still have them. PM me if interested.



PM'd on 2/24


----------



## jdchicky10 (Feb 24, 2020)

I have Billy!
Can I trade you him for Pierce, Aurora, Peggy, and Grizzly(if still available)?


----------



## hoodathotit (Feb 25, 2020)

jdchicky10 said:


> I have Billy!
> Can I trade you him for Pierce, Aurora, Peggy, and Grizzly(if still available)?



Hi, sorry, I, Nenya, (Hoodathotit and I are married.) am just seeing this...I wasn't on today. This sounds like a deal but tomorrow I will check to be sure I still have the ones you want, then PM you.


----------



## Nenya (Feb 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## Nenya (Mar 1, 2020)

bumping today...look at our Toon Link figurine for trade!!


----------



## Nenya (Mar 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## Nenya (Mar 4, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Nenya (Mar 7, 2020)

bump gain


----------



## Nenya (Mar 8, 2020)

bump!!!


----------



## Nenya (Mar 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## Nenya (Mar 13, 2020)

bumpety


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 14, 2020)

Haiiiiii! Do I need to select what cards I want back from the trade with Tee-Tee? I haven't been on in forever, so I can't remember!


----------



## teafish (Mar 15, 2020)

do you still have cookie?


----------



## Nenya (Mar 18, 2020)

teafish said:


> do you still have cookie?



No, I'm sorry, 137 Cookie has already gone to a good home.


----------



## Nenya (Mar 18, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Haiiiiii! Do I need to select what cards I want back from the trade with Tee-Tee? I haven't been on in forever, so I can't remember!



Hi, was this back in December that we did a trade with you? Did we send you Tom Nook, Katt and Celia? Please refresh my memory on this. I thought we had finished our transaction and deleted my PM's. Also can't see wifi ratings right now (forum update).


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 18, 2020)

Lol, the only thing I can remember is sending Portia to the other trader. I think that I might have gotten those then? I have also deleted my PMs. Hope you are well!


----------



## Nenya (Mar 20, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## Nenya (Mar 28, 2020)

still looking for our last cards!


----------



## Nenya (Apr 1, 2020)

bumping...again!


----------



## Nenya (Apr 4, 2020)

bumping-12 more to get


----------



## Nenya (Apr 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## Nenya (Apr 18, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Nenya (Apr 25, 2020)

nine more!


----------



## Nenya (Apr 30, 2020)

bump


----------



## Nenya (May 2, 2020)

bumping!


----------



## hoodathotit (May 9, 2020)

bump, please


----------



## Nenya (May 15, 2020)

tks, bump


----------



## Nenya (May 20, 2020)

bump and getting real close!


----------



## Nenya (May 23, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Toasties (May 24, 2020)

Hi! I don't have any cards that you're looking for but I'm really interested in Chevre, Moe, Midge, Caroline and Dizzy. I've got a few cards I'd be willing to trade if you're interested!


----------



## Nenya (May 26, 2020)

Toasties said:


> Hi! I don't have any cards that you're looking for but I'm really interested in Chevre, Moe, Midge, Caroline and Dizzy. I've got a few cards I'd be willing to trade if you're interested!



Hi, we'll get back with you in a couple of days...


----------



## Nenya (May 30, 2020)

Toasties said:


> Hi! I don't have any cards that you're looking for but I'm really interested in Chevre, Moe, Midge, Caroline and Dizzy. I've got a few cards I'd be willing to trade if you're interested!



Hi, sorry that took more than a few days...haven't felt well. What do you have to offer, btw? With numbers, please.


----------



## Nenya (Jun 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## hestu (Jun 16, 2020)

PM'd!


----------



## Nenya (Jun 24, 2020)

bump, please


----------



## Nenya (Jun 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## Nenya (Jun 30, 2020)

still hoping for the last eight cards...


----------



## hoodathotit (Aug 24, 2020)

still hoping for the last eight cards...


----------



## Nenya (Sep 17, 2020)

bumped because updated


----------



## Nenya (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi, all, we have a complete collection of amiibo cards now! A wonderful TBT member lovingly crafted the last eight cards for us and they are beautiful as well as functional. I like them better than the "real" ones! 

A heartfelt thank you to all who traded with us over the last few years, and our blessings that you will complete your collections, also. 

Nenya and Hoodathotit


----------



## Nenya (Jul 11, 2021)

Bump to Giveaway!


----------



## Nenya (Jul 17, 2021)

Bump because oops...3 dupes left, not just 2


----------

